

150rpm proton motors in mitochondria - michaelw
http://www.mrc-mbu.cam.ac.uk/research/atp-synthase

======
michaelw
More info here: <http://www.k2.phys.waseda.ac.jp/F1movies/F1Prop.htm> and here
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/114601143134471609087/posts/g9pP...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/114601143134471609087/posts/g9pPL1pwyu4)

